# "This driver is currently not accepting tips"



## mellabobella (Feb 28, 2019)

Regular UBER user here, but it seems the majority of drivers are not accepting tips these days through the app. I have complained to Uber customer service because from what I understand, the drivers have to turn tipping ON! I asked customer support to get in touch with their drivers about this, but they claimed that some drivers just don't want tips (COME ON!!). What do I do, carry cash with me in case the next Uber driver doesn't have his tips turned on?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Carrying cash is definitely a good option. Cash is always king

But also, maybe try changing your payment method on the app.

I know sometimes tipping isn't allowed on gift cards, or saw some threads (not confirmed) saying that apple pay could also be a problem adding money after the initial charge.
I wouldn't be surprised if something like that is the problem and Uber just has a generic message saying the driver isn't accepting tips.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I have never had any issue with tipping anyone with the passenger app. I am calling 'Troll' unless you're tied to a gift card. I am not even remotely aware of having to 'opt in' to tipping.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I am not even remotely aware of having to 'opt in' to tipping.


https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...s?nodeId=8104112d-b66e-483b-b797-95796c5946f3


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Maybe new driver who didn’t opt in to receive tips ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...s?nodeId=8104112d-b66e-483b-b797-95796c5946f3


Another brilliant Uber idea??!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I never opted in to receive tips and unfortunately still receive them.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Another brilliant Uber idea??!!


That's what I'm thinking. I couldn't come up with any other reason for this absurdity.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I never opted in to receive tips and unfortunately still receive them.


Same here. Not often enough, of course...


----------



## mellabobella (Feb 28, 2019)

BikingBob said:


> I have never had any issue with tipping anyone with the passenger app. I am calling 'Troll' unless you're tied to a gift card. I am not even remotely aware of having to 'opt in' to tipping.


So if YOU aren't having an issue, then of course I must be a troll. See attachments


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

mellabobella said:


> So if YOU aren't having an issue, then of course I must be a troll. See attachments
> View attachment 300939
> View attachment 300940


I stand corrected and take back my comment. I can't even find where you opt out of or into tipping within the driver's app


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Why would anyone OPT out of tipping, and why would it even be an option.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

mellabobella said:


> Regular UBER user here, but it seems the majority of drivers are not accepting tips these days through the app. I have complained to Uber customer service because from what I understand, the drivers have to turn tipping ON! I asked customer support to get in touch with their drivers about this, but they claimed that some drivers just don't want tips (COME ON!!). What do I do, carry cash with me in case the next Uber driver doesn't have his tips turned on?


I understand your concern and I know this may be frustrating for you.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Why would anyone OPT out of tipping, and why would it even be an option.


because they want us to drive for free?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

This is true. I’ve seen new ants with that message.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I get your heart is in the right place here, but why do you really care if they get tipped or not? With Uber, you are rated as soon as you exit the vehicle, so if you tip later, it is certainly appreciated but has *zero* bearing on your rating. It is one reason tipping is so bad. Lyft is a scummy, moldy codpiece of a company but at least they give drivers 24 hours to rate their riders.

If you feel so inclined, give 5 stars and leave a comment: " Great ride! Tried to tip you but your tips are disabled!" Watch Imad get very mad.

Imad: " Imad these cheap sob pax never tip me. Not ONCE do I get tip!!! Wait. What is this comment?"


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Why would anyone OPT out of tipping, and why would it even be an option.


Why shouldn't it be an option? As an independent contractor, it makes sense that you should be able to decide for yourself whether or not you want to accept tips.



mrpjfresh said:


> Watch Imad get very mad.
> 
> Imad: " Imad these cheap sob pax never tip me. Not ONCE do I get tip!!! Wait. What is this comment?"


Imad is appropriately named.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Since Uber requires me to rate a passenger right away and I can't change it, the only thing I have to go off of is a cash tip. So if I get an acceptable cash tip you get 5 stars. Anything else 1 star.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Since Uber requires me to rate a passenger right away and I can't change it, the only thing I have to go off of is a cash tip. So if I get an acceptable cash tip you get 5 stars. Anything else 1 star.


I also use the the same concept. Anyone who gives a cash tip gets an auto one star from me as well.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also use the the same concept. Anyone who gives a cash tip gets an auto one star from me as well.


What???? So they tip you cash and you one star them....what the hell...


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> What???? So they tip you cash and you one star them....what the hell...


Reading is Fundamental.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> What???? So they tip you cash and you one star them....what the hell...


I would like never to be matched with such disrespectful passengers again. Additionally some drivers try and use the rating system to identify tippers, as a passenger who does not tip I have every reason to disrupt such a system.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would like never to be matched with such disrespectful passengers again. Additionally some drivers try and use the rating system to identify tippers, as a passenger who does not tip I have every reason to disrupt such a system.


Not Sure If Serious. Probably not.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Not Sure If Serious. Probably not.


At least he's consistent. I give him credit for that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We actually have some Uber shills on this forum who do not want tips. We have one whack-0 shill who one stars anyone who tips him in cash, Read some of the topics, here.

I am glad to have customers here; we get far too few on this forum. I like to see them here if for no other reason than we can get their takes on certain things.

You received the typical cookie-cutter, scripted, canned, templated, cue-carded non-response from Uber Customer "Service". Giveways that this is a scripted non-response are phrase such as "We understand it can be frustrating......", "We want your experience to be........", "We are sorry that you are experiencing....". These CSRs do not read your e-Mail. In many cases, they can not read it. They bring up the e-Mail. The program in their computer highlights phrases and suggests responses, most of which the CSR can not comprehend, either. The CSR then chooses one for each highlight, the computer program composes a non-response and sends it to you. This is why you often receive off-topic "responses" that contain sentences and paragraphs totally disconnected one from the othe.

Welcome to the Forum and we are glad that you do want to give tips to your drivers. I understand that tipping in-application is the best way to do it, these days. Do understand, though, that from bitter experience, you might hear something from some of us about in-application tipping. This is because most customers who tell us that they will tip in-application do not do so.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Anyone who gives a cash tip gets an auto one star


That'll show those !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> That'll show those m'er f'ers!


Hopefully it can help cure unwanted behavior or at the very least disrupt those who use ratings as an indicator of tipping.


----------

